# Tobacco seeds, who wants some?



## Immolatus

I got the seeds from PawPaw, so whoever wants some please pm me. I promise to only sell your info to reputable companies before turning it over to our beloved leaders.
Sentry and Turtle please feel free to just leave your addresses below, no worries.
I will be on vacation next week (and, oddly enough I'll be driving through tobacco country, literally on side roads surrounded by the stuff) but I'll try to get them out as soon as possible.
I accept silver coins only, one Eagle should cover my expenses. (yes i'm kidding)
Don't thank me, thank PawPaw.


----------



## Woody

Did he say what kind they are? Burley if the old fading memory serves me. I take some if they are a virginia. Burley is pretty heavy for me.


----------



## Immolatus

You'd have to ask him, I'm not sure.

I think what I'll do is wait until I get back to send them, that way I know how to divvy them up, not that theres any shortage. For those who dont know, the seeds are incredibly small, if you put a wet finger in a pile of em just enough to get a small coat of them on the tip of your finger you would have at least 50 seeds.
If I only get a few responses before I leave (Early Sat morn, so responses by Friday) I'll get those out.


----------



## pawpaw

They ARE Burley. Not that I'd know one from another. But I DO know the difference between Red Bud & Mexican dirt weed....


----------



## Woody

Thank you. I'll pass but appreciate the offer!


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Is tobacco hard to grow? I would like to try but I'm a greenhorn at gardening.


----------



## Magus

Its a PMSing b1tch on meth to grow.attracts unpleasant and highly poisonous worms too.


----------



## Mortblanc

It is very labor intensive and long term. It is so labor intensive that it was the reason slavery took root in the American Colonies. They simply could not get enough volunteer labor to come over to work the crop.

Growing starts in January with prep of the seed beds, the seedlings must be transplanted and babied along by hand. Cutting and curing ends in November making tobacco an 11 month crop.

In colonial America there were no titles of nobility or rank but there was one title every planter strived for, the reputation as a "Tobacco Master". George Washington worked all his life trying to attain the title. He had to be forced to take the presidency but he worked and strived to reach the goal of "Tobacco Master".


----------



## Immolatus

Lol, don't listen to Magus. 
I had no problem, but others have said they can't get out to grow. So its hit or miss but once its growing you're golden.


----------



## farmers

Tobacco is fairly easy. You need to keep it hoed, free from weeds. When it comes to a head, it needs to be topped, except you need to leave some for seed renewal. Tobacco does get a tobacco worm on it. All you need to do is pick off. Use a can with a little gas, to put worms in.
I brew tobacco leaves to a concentration. Great bug killer mix 2qts. to water with a couple drops lemon dish soap 1 gallon sprayer. Shred it apply to stings. Many uses for tobacco. Of coarse you can make cigars, pipe. etc.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Yeah I want to roll cigars out of it. Plus it'll be great barter if needed.


----------



## Sentry18

> Sentry and Turtle please feel free to just leave your addresses below, no worries.


No problem. Just send them to:

Poison Seeds c/o
Death Threats
1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW
Washington, DC 20500


----------



## lhalfcent

Immolatus said:


> I got the seeds from PawPaw, so whoever wants some please pm me. I promise to only sell your info to reputable companies before turning it over to our beloved leaders.
> Sentry and Turtle please feel free to just leave your addresses below, no worries.
> I will be on vacation next week (and, oddly enough I'll be driving through tobacco country, literally on side roads surrounded by the stuff) but I'll try to get them out as soon as possible.
> I accept silver coins only, one Eagle should cover my expenses. (yes i'm kidding)
> Don't thank me, thank PawPaw.


I sent off for some tobacco seeds several years ago and forgot about them. lol when going through my seeds for this years planting i found them tucked down in my container! wasn't sure if they were still viable Tennessee tobacco but they were! I have 5 large tobacco plants growing like crazy in my garden! lol now when they get ready to harvest that will get interesting. lol I just wanted to try them didn't expect to be successful!


----------



## jeff47041

Sentry18 said:


> No problem. Just send them to:
> 
> Poison Seeds c/o
> Death Threats
> 1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW
> Washington, SD 20500


You post a lot of funny replies. This one is hilarious!!!! I really did LOL.


----------



## labotomi

Mortblanc said:


> It is very labor intensive and long term. It is so labor intensive that it was the reason slavery took root in the American Colonies. They simply could not get enough volunteer labor to come over to work the crop.
> 
> Growing starts in January with prep of the seed beds, the seedlings must be transplanted and babied along by hand. Cutting and curing ends in November making tobacco an 11 month crop.


All true, but there is quite a bit of time between the labor intensive portions. 
We had about a week of transplanting, 1 day a week for the next month removing weeds then a couple of days topping it, maybe 2 weeks to cut/spike/hang it then wait a couple of months and spend a couple of weeks stripping and baling it before hauling it off to be sold. Basically it took about 30 days of actual working the fields in that 9 month (for us) period.

I don't think the people here are looking to grow quantities that would require much labor. A couple dozen plants wouldn't require much labor at all. You'd still need to "top" all but a couple of plants (those used for seed) by cutting out the flowering part to get the plant to stop growing upward and start filling out.

We grew several acres on our farm when I was younger and I don't miss it at all. I don't have any problems growing a small amount for myself and a few others.

I'm actually surprised at the difficulty people are having with raising tobacco. I can't think of any reasons that it's not working because it's never seemed difficult for me to grow tobacco unless you had some bad luck with disease which shouldn't happen with small patches.


----------



## labotomi

8thDayStranger said:


> Yeah I want to roll cigars out of it. Plus it'll be great barter if needed.


You need something other than Burley as it's suitable for cigarette tobacco but not a good choice for rolling cigars.

I can't recommend a type as we only grew Burley, but I'm sure you could find the proper species with a little research.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

labotomi said:


> You need something other than Burley as it's suitable for cigarette tobacco but not a good choice for rolling cigars.
> 
> I can't recommend a type as we only grew Burley, but I'm sure you could find the proper species with a little research.


How would it be for a pipe?


----------



## labotomi

8thDayStranger said:


> How would it be for a pipe?


pipe tobacco is cured differently as it's allowed to ferment slightly and sometimes sweetened and flavored. Burley is one of the types that is used for this but I never knew anyone who used this method.


----------



## pawpaw

They're also decorative in the right setting.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

I guess you never learn anything until you try it. Im gonna give it a shot


----------



## Immolatus

Sentry18 said:


> No problem. Just send them to:
> 
> Poison Seeds c/o
> Death Threats
> 1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW
> Washington, DC 20500


You have truly outdone yourself sir!


----------



## jeff47041

2 years ago, I ordered seeds from Canada from somebody on Ebay. I started them inside and when they were about 6" tall I put 15 plants in the garden. When it was just about time to top them, 7 of my pigs got out and went straight to the tobacco plants and destroyed all but two of the plants.

I did cut the two plants at harvest time and hung them in my barn to dry. Kind of forgot about them and one day noticed them. They were just covered in bird crap so I just ditched it.

Plan to try again and actually follow through and take care of it. I thought it was curious that the pigs went straight to those plants and left the rest of my garden alone.


----------



## pawpaw

Hey Stranger,
As I pointed out in a post a year ago, I gave some to a neighbor who simply threw them into a five gallon bucket & watered em twice a week. I, on the other hand, agonized over them- the little starter kits with the lids, MISTING them with a spray bottle, etc.
His bucket began to overgrow, so he simply took a spade & put them in the ground. His crop outgrew mine and were hardier. Bastard. So this is not necessarily hard or time consuming.....


----------



## Mceverdavid

Could you please send me some seeds?


----------



## camo2460

Mceverdavid said:


> David McEver
> 2127 Locust Grove Rd Griffin ga
> 30223
> Thank you


David this is a very old thread, and there may not be any more Seeds to be had, however what I wanted to point out is that it is very unwise to post your Address in an open Forum. We do have a private message feature that allows us to speak to individual members without displaying private information.


----------



## bigg777

Available on amazon.com.


----------

